# Output in Logic ändern



## -phil (14. März 2005)

Hi, 
 kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, wie ich den Output von mehreren Audiospuren in Logic (5.0) gleichzeitig verändern kann? Muss häufiger zwischen 1+2 (Standardeinstellung) und 13+14 umschalten. Per "Handarbeit" kann man das bei 30+ Spuren eigentlich vergessen..

 thx


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. März 2005)

Leg alle Spuren auf einen Bus und schalte dann am Busobjekt um, ob dieser zum Output 1 /2/3/n geroutet werden soll ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## -phil (15. März 2005)

So mache ich es im Moment. Da ich aber auch für Effekte usw. Busspuren benutze, wäre es halt schön, sämtliche im Projekt integrierten Spuren gleichzeitig auf einen Output legen zu können.
 Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. März 2005)

Dann route deine Busse in eine neues Busobjekt? Als so ne art "Masterbus"
und damit in den Output ?


----------



## liquidbeats (15. März 2005)

evtl Hilft dir auch das Weiter 
*Logic Einsteiger Hilfe*


----------



## -phil (4. April 2005)

So, inzwischen habe ich die Antwort:

 Alle Audiospuren, bei denen der Output geändert werden soll, auswählen.
 Strg gedrückt halten und bei einer der markierten Spuren den Output ändern, die anderen ändern sich mit.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. April 2005)

Gna.. hatte ich vergessen


----------

